# Jazz is two!



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Can't let this weekend go by without making mention of the fact that Jazz turned two yesterday! 

Wow! Time sure goes by quickly. I remember SO vividly when I first rescued her at 11 weeks, and she was so sick and frail and so very, very tiny! (not that she's big now....as an adult, she's only 3 lbs 12 oz.) I remember how freaked out I was when my Vet told me that if I hadn't rescued her when I did, the severe upper respiratory infection that she had would certainly have turned into pneumonia, and that, combined with her poor nutrition and other medical issues and overall ill health would have killed her.  If, that is, her previous owner hadn't managed to do what she said she was going to do, and euthanize her because she didn't want to pay the pet deposit required from her new apartment! (which is why I rescued her in the first place, not knowing initially how sick she was.) 

She's come a long way since then. She's in excellent health now, vibrant and feisty and beautiful. She's my special girl and I love her! :love4:

Here she is when I first rescued her. Some of the oldtimers on the forum will remember these images....those floppy ears and how little she was compared to Tango.

Then..............




























And now................


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jazz!!!!! You're a cutie!! Btw where did you get that green harness?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Missygal said:


> Happy Birthday Jazz!!!!! You're a cutie!! Btw where did you get that green harness?


I got it from here. Tango has a red one. They come in many different colors. Baxter Boo is my favorite online store.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Ok thanks! Need one that doesn't pull over head.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jazz! You gorgeous girl! :') <3


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww happy birthday sweet jazz how time flies xxxx


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jazz!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

HAPPY Birthday, JAZZ.... you have grown to be a beautiful girl!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy birthday jazz


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jazz!

When did her ears go up out of interest? (I am waiting on my pup's ears now)


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jazz!!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jazz!

ccasion7:

You're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She went from adorable to lovely!!
Happy Birthday little one!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet Jazz!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jazz! You sure are one beautiful girl!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi happy birthday little jazz your sure a good looking little lady now sure am glad you saved her she seems so well rounded in all topics


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jazz!! My what a difference, she is so stuning now! So very glad you were able to save her life.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks ladies :hello1:



Lisajazzi said:


> Happy Birthday Jazz!
> 
> When did her ears go up out of interest? (I am waiting on my pup's ears now)


They went up and down, one then the other then both very randomly, starting at around 4 - 5 months of age iirc. I do know that they were both up permanently at about 7 months. I was certain they were NEVER going to stand, I mean they're HUGE!  Much bigger than Tango's.



> hi happy birthday little jazz your sure a good looking little lady now sure am glad you saved her she seems so well rounded in all topics


She's certainly grown into a pretty thing, and given her health and demeanor now you'd never know she almost died from being so sick. It still bewilders me that her owner, that ANYONE, could consider euthanizing a dog simply because they don't want it anymore. 

Oh well. DEFINITELY her loss my gain! :hello1:


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tink said:


> Thanks ladies :hello1:
> 
> 
> 
> They went up and down, one then the other then both very randomly, starting at around 4 - 5 months of age iirc. I do know that they were both up permanently at about 7 months. I was certain they were NEVER going to stand, I mean they're HUGE!  Much bigger than Tango's.


Yes her ears are stunning! Rez has down ears at the mo (3 1/2 months) and his look like they are bigger than Pixels (whose have always been up)

I hope he gets ears as wonderful as your Jazz's ears


----------

